# Any suggestions for a fountain pen kit?



## The_Foo (May 11, 2012)

I have a customer wanting me to make him a fountain pen with a thicker grip, preferably with a flair on the end so his hand doesn’t slip off when he’s writing.  Any suggestions for a kit like this for under $15 or so?
Thanks!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 11, 2012)

It doesn`t have a flare at the end but you may want to look at the Graduate at PSI. The pen uses  10.5 and 12.5 tubes and the cap is magnetic. I use one as my daily writer. It is a fountain pen and I am liking everything about it.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 11, 2012)

LINK

Graduate


----------



## Dan_F (May 12, 2012)

El Grande or Churchill styles are my favorites, traditional styling and relatively lightweight. Penn State makes a similar model, not sure what they call it. They have the type of section you are looking for. Best not posted though, as that throws the balance off. Best with relatively opaque blanks too (if acrylic), as there is not much meat left when turned to final size. 

Dan


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> LINK
> 
> Graduate



Thanks, just ordered one to see if it is as good as it looks. Building my fountain pen inventory.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 20, 2012)

The full sized Gentleman is a classic beauty and seriously large. IMHO, nice in the hand. One of my personal pens is a Gent. PSI kits, in my experience, are not up to the quality of others. For something like the project you are proposing, why mess with inferior parts?


----------



## glycerine (Jun 20, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by "flair on the end"?  If you're talking about a curved section, then the Gentlemen is a large pen with a nicely shaped section that fit the fingers well (IMHO).


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 20, 2012)

What would make an inferior part? I have used pens from many suppliers and PSI has the same quality if not better on many kits. I have yet to see or have a problem with a PSI pen.


----------



## jzerger (Jun 21, 2012)

Are the Graduate bushings the same size as the Triton or Atrax (2 of the bushing sets I have for kits that require the same size bits)?
I haven't started TBC as I haven't invested in dead 60 degree yet.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 21, 2012)

I highly doubt they are the same. 2 different makers. the bits are the same 10.5 and 12.5
To turn between centers, there is not much to invest in. Harbor freight has low cost calipers and Grizzly has 5-6 dollar dead center and you already have the live center. That is all you need.


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 22, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> What would make an inferior part? I have used pens from many suppliers and PSI has the same quality if not better on many kits. I have yet to see or have a problem with a PSI pen.


I agree. I've used a few of their sets and the ones I've used are Taiwanese, and of Sturdy construction. The clip on the rollerball Big Ben is probably the best plated Cigar clip I've seen from any of them. 

I've only used the Ball Point version of the Graduate, and it's a quality set. Their Funline is supposedly their econo-line, but of the five or six different styles I've used of theirs, all are up to par with the likes of Berea or Daycom.


----------

